

Presenteer.js: Flexible HTML5 presentation tool - lobo_tuerto
http://willemmulder.github.com/Presenteer.js/

======
mmahemoff
The take I'd really like to see on HTML5 presentations is making them easy to
author. If not by end-users, at least making it so there's no layout
micromanagement involved.

~~~
adityab
I've made an open source experimental authoring tool for such presentations
here <http://adityab.github.com/Awwation>

It uses SVG, and Javascript for animations.

~~~
pvidler
That's interesting, but in viewing the presentation the text is almost
unreadable in Safari -- too much space between some letters, while others
overlap.

If it works in Chrome, Firefox and IE... what's Safari doing wrong here? Oddly
I just checked it on the iPhone and it seems fine there (although zooming out
seems to be blocked, so the presentation is much too large for the screen).

~~~
blackdanube
The zoom issue is a security limitation in iOS's Safari: iframes aren't
allowed to hide content or zoom, so you cannot hide malicious elements. I've
seen the same issues with presentations using impress.js, built using my
tool[1]. However, that issue should be fixable by loading the SVG directly (or
embedding the presentation inside a div, instead of an iframe.

[1] <http://imprys.com/>

------
adityab
This is great! How does it compare with impress.js or jmpress (the jQuery
version of impress)? I'd like to use this in my authoring tool, if CSS3
animations work with SVG.

------
goblin89
I'm always unsure about using code released under Creative Commons. What are
requirements wrt. attribution? Does ‘Share Alike’ mean that the source code of
a product using the library must be released under CC BY-SA as well?

Otherwise, Presenteer looks nice. Text becomes a bit blurry during animation
(Chrome 18.0), but apart from that—no problems, and API seems clean.

------
asadotzler
Yet another very nice HTML5 presentation framework with no GUI for actually
making nice presentations. Until someone spends some time putting some actual
user tools around one of these things, HTML5 presentation tools will remain a
geek sandbox.

~~~
blackdanube
You can try my iPad app Imprys (<http://imprys.com/>), which does just that.
It's in an early stage, and currently uses impress.js, but if there's
interest, I can produce a version with presenteer as well.

~~~
adityab
I don't have an iPad, but this looks nice. Is it open source?

~~~
blackdanube
Unfortunately not, as this needs to be my revenue stream in the near future. I
do have plans to make it open source at some point, but first I need to earn
some money with it.

------
FuzzyDunlop
It reminds me a lot of impress.js[1], however, impress.js's execution is a lot
smoother.

[1] <http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js>

~~~
blackdanube
There's also jmpress.js[1], which is the jQuery port of impress.js and
improves on several aspects.

[1] <http://sokra.github.com/jmpress.js/#/home>

------
Davertron
Not sure why, but in latest Chrome (19.0) on OSX I get a lot of flickering
during the transitions (like a full browser black flash).

------
factorialboy
Excellent. I'll be using this very soon!

------
premise
Elegant and impressive. Thank you.

